# WMI with no tune?



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of tackling the install this weekend, but I have no way of tuning my car; my man question is will I go super rich with my meth running, or will the sensors and ECU take care of it to adjust the afr? I was planning on running mostly water (using it for cooling), but am thinking of doing a 50/50 mix first to see how the car likes it


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

you'll be rich


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> you'll be rich


 However, I just reset my start points and amount this morning ( start at higher rpms and use less fluid). WOW!!!!!!!! The car got really really happy.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, guess I'll just run water then. I have a 2GPH nozzle (180cc @ 150psi) so I think I'll be fine with pure water since it's on the smaller side


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

RadRacer513 said:


> Well, guess I'll just run water then. I have a 2GPH nozzle (180cc @ 150psi) so I think I'll be fine with pure water since it's on the smaller side


yeah you should be good to go especially with the small nozzle. I am using a #5 (GPH) and had to dial it WAY back with my progressive. I _might_ be hitting 2.5 GPH at 6500 and 10psi. 

Unfortuneately you won't see real gains without some tuning. WMI lets you run more timing which is how you get power gains.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Prof315 said:


> yeah you should be good to go especially with the small nozzle. I am using a #5 (GPH) and had to dial it WAY back with my progressive. I _might_ be hitting 2.5 GPH at 6500 and 10psi.
> 
> Unfortuneately you won't see real gains without some tuning. WMI lets you run more timing which is how you get power gains.


Yeh, but I'm mostly looking to cool the air, not increase timing. I'm seeing 120-140* IATs right now, so I'm sure some timing is being pulled; I just want to get that back. I'd be happy to see 80* IATs with WMI. I'm just gonna run distilled water with maybe a bottle of HEET mixed in I think (1G water to 12oz HEET)


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not saying it won't do some good, it will! But I just got my tableswitch safety system up and working. I only go to my agressive timing and fuel maps if water/meth is actually spraying.

First try on the agressive timing map I accelerated UP the Pineda Causeway from 60 to 130mph! In 4th gear at 10psi the whole time! I actually unloaded the suspension at the crest of the bridge, scared the pee out of me :laugh: .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RadRacer513 said:


> I'm just gonna run distilled water with maybe a bottle of HEET mixed in I think (1G water to 12oz HEET)


Tuning will be significantly easier with at least some methanol involved. A 35% meth quantity will widen the margin of error in a serious way. With pure water (or mixtures close to it) you have to be spot on perfect with the tune. Otherwise, one moment you're quenching combustion and the next you've not got enough spray to keep things happy.

Finally, I wouldn't worry much about running somewhat rich under WOT. Turn up the boost and enjoy.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Tuning will be significantly easier with at least some methanol involved. A 35% meth quantity will widen the margin of error in a serious way. With pure water (or mixtures close to it) you have to be spot on perfect with the tune. Otherwise, one moment you're quenching combustion and the next you've not got enough spray to keep things happy.
> 
> Finally, I wouldn't worry much about running somewhat rich under WOT. Turn up the boost and enjoy.


Yeah I'm finding that low meth content is a little tricky. I'm at ~10% right now (I didn't want to waste my meth while testing the system) and it's kind of touchy. Going back to 50/50 next refill.


----------

